
In response to HN comments: Prime Factorization T-shirts now available. - ColinWright
http://www.cafepress.co.uk/jgrahamc/8804238?src=hn
======
ColinWright
In an earlier submission[1] we saw the one-off, incredibly time-consuming
sweater showing the prime factorizations[2]. In that discussion someone said:

    
    
      That's an excellent idea for a T-shirt.[3]
    

The replies did point out the difference between a geeky sweater that takes
time to design and make, versus a T-shirt that's simply printed, but even so,
now you can get your own T-shirt with the design.

The original designer/maker has given their blessing[4][5]

In the interests of full disclosure, I submitted this link yesterday[6] and
rapidly got 10 upvotes. It then dived into the 800's so it clearly got some
flags. To sink _that_ far requires several flags, so it obviously wasn't the
work of a single maverick. If you feel this is inappropriate and _should_ be
flagged, I'd appreciate hearing your reasons.

Thanks.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3905733>

[2] <http://sonderbooks.com/blog/?p=843>

[3] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3905903>

[4] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3915058>

[5]
[http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=19303585&postID=...](http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=19303585&postID=6665439025357951622)

[6] <http://www.cafepress.co.uk/jgrahamc/8804238>

